# Santa Slingshot From Flippinout



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Santa 2012 slingshot arrived yesterday from Nathan, I couldn't find a proper location at home to make pics of this masterpice so I went to park today to took some pics of it.








I'll banded up and let updated the shooting soon.​


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What a peach!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice! hopefully, mine will arrive in NY soon.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful fork


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That fork was made from a massive dead dogwood branch. The original forks began about 2" in diameter.


----------

